
Adaptive Binary Arithmetic Coding - shakinbits
https://github.com/ramenhut/abac
======
TD-Linux
A word of caution: CABAC, as well as many use cases that surround it, are
heavily patented. This is one of the reasons why Opus and Daala use
(different) range coders instead: [https://datatracker.ietf.org/doc/draft-
terriberry-netvc-codi...](https://datatracker.ietf.org/doc/draft-terriberry-
netvc-codingtools/?include_text=1)

~~~
danbmil99
Indeed, VP* codecs (Webm etc, from On2 acquisition) avoid arithmetic coding
like the plague due to patents.

~~~
astrange
Hmm, I think the range coder used in VPx is basically just an arithmetic coder
with the labels changed. It's not any less efficient.

Also, JPEG and LZMA have arithmetic coders with no current patent claims.
CABAC just has specific patents.

CABAC is not good on CPUs anyway - it's only fast on hardware due to using
lookup tables in the critical path.

------
tomjen3
This seems to be the blog post mentioned at the bottom of the read me file:

[http://www.bertolami.com/index.php?engine=blog&content=posts...](http://www.bertolami.com/index.php?engine=blog&content=posts&detail=arithmetic-
coding)

------
nayuki
Starting from this page:
[http://www.bertolami.com/index.php](http://www.bertolami.com/index.php) , I
noticed that many links are implemented in JavaScript and do not support
middle-clicking.

